# Faunus fr - Bitte um zahlreiche Anregungen



## Bene01 (13. Mai 2004)

Servus Bergwerk-Freaks

Habe gestern meinen neuen Rahmen, Faunus FR, bekommen und ich weiß noch nicht wie ich Ihn genau aufbauen soll. Ich meine damit welche Komponenten ich verwenden soll.

Bitte um zahlreiche Anregungen! 

Würde mich auch interessieren welche Komponenten in der bildlichen Darstellung, 
http://www.bergwerk-bikes.de/2003/common/index.php?page=product, hergenommen wurde.


----------



## muzipok (14. Mai 2004)

HI,

was Freeride KOmponenten kann ich dir nicht so helfen.
Aber auf dem Bild ist die XTR Ausstattung des Faunus FR zu sehen.
Mit Scareb Platinum als Gabel, was ich für die FR Ausstattung allerdings etwas in Frage stellen würde.

bye
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (14. Mai 2004)

Gabel: Sherman Breakout 1.5
Dämpfer: Swinger (6way?)
Discs: alte XT mit den 203er Scheibe vorne und 160er hinten
Anbauparts inkl. Kurbel sind glaub ich Race Face 
Schaltwerk: XT
Felgen: D321er?


----------



## bluesky (14. Mai 2004)

muzipok schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> was Freeride KOmponenten kann ich dir nicht so helfen.
> Aber auf dem Bild ist die XTR Ausstattung des Faunus FR zu sehen.
> ...



äähm ... faunus *FR* oder bin ich blöd ?


----------



## muzipok (14. Mai 2004)

HI,

sorry. Bin wohl noch nicht so ganz wach.
Bin deinem Link gefolgt und beim Mercury SL gelandet.
Mein Fehler.
Aber mittlerweile sind ja die Komponenten schon genannt worden.

Alex


----------



## XC_Freund (14. Mai 2004)

Welche Farben hat den dein Rahmen?
Ich würde die Race Face Atlas X-Type als Kurbel nehmen. Schaltung SRAM X.0 mit Trigger X.9.
LRS tune King MK, Hinterradnabe hast du ja. Speichen DT Comp. Felge Sun Singletrack. Reifen Nokian NBX 2.5. Lenker Vorbau Race Face. Sattel  SDG BelAir in einem zum Rahmen passenden Outfit. Pedale Eggbeater Mallet. Bremse Hope Mono M4. Gabel Sherman. Dämpfer ist wohl schon drin, sonst Swinger 6-Way.

Nur als Anregung wie ich so ein Bike mir vorstelle, da ich nur 64kg bei 174cm wiege wird mir aber ein Pfadfinder reichen.


----------

